# Bonus!!!!



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Well as some as you remember i had abit of a sickness in my loft where my babies would be dieing in the egg as they chipped half way threw. Anyways my old classic frills are hatching fine this year as i already have 6 young ones and about 5 eggs chipping, nothing seems to be happening like last year so its a bonus.. Especially on Christmas! My sisters birthday is Dec 24 and which i think 3 were hatched her birthday so i got to wait and see what one is a girl and name one Brittney as her name is that. Lol..... I have a few right on christmas which is also quite funny, HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY UR HOLIDAYS AND MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Lucky pigeons to have their birthday on 25th December


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Congratulations! That's a nice Christmas present - I hope they do ok for you


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes Im Pretty Happy!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Congratulations on your new babies.


----------



## becege (Mar 12, 2003)

I see that you are in Canada. Do you heat your coop? If not the babies will be exposed to the cold and freeze to death.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes i am in canada and no i dont heat my coop... They are in my garage which keeps it more warmer then a usually loft.


----------



## plumvalley (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, congrates on the new babies!
Keep up the good work.
Bruce


----------

